# oval office 7-17 who's going



## reelhappy

i'll be their this week how about you?


----------



## Backlash

I will try to be there, i get off at 18:00 but would love to meet some of you old salts. My wife said i always have a good reason to stop off for a beer...:toast


----------



## MulatMayor

I will be there. I understand that I will be cooking grouper for all. Stay tuned for futher!!


----------



## tcsurfisher

count me in


----------



## surfstryker

I will try to make it. Ummmm grouper. (and beer):letsdrink


----------



## konz

I'm going to be there 100%

Mulat, need anybody to pitch in some stuff?


----------



## Splittine

Im gonna try and make it this week.


----------



## [email protected]

BBB i am in .......someone call me if i am not there by 6:30 and wake me up. mayor and konz have my number. first rounds on me.:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout

OK I told Reelhappy I would try and coordinate some side dishes. We need someone to bring some hushpuppies, beans and some fries. We also need a fairly firm head count before aboutWednesday afternoon. Me and Mulatmayor will handle the oil and meal for the fish.


----------



## konz

I'll pick up a couple bags of fries


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *MulatMayor (7/12/2008)*I will be there. I understand that I will be cooking grouper for all. Stay tuned for futher!!


Danggggggg... I won't be there this week... pirate meeting. :doh


----------



## SKEETER

What time is everyone planin on being there? I can handle the baked beans. I'll check back on Wed. to make sure we have a good head count.


----------



## konz

I think the norm is around 6-630

Joel, you coming?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *konz (7/14/2008)*Joel, you coming?


I drop my son off at his moms at 6 so I should be there by 6:30. :letsdrink


----------



## Atwood

Im think im in.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Atwood (7/14/2008)*Im think im in.


I don't have to get up and go to work until the next night and I'm driving my truck so you better be there :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Soooooooooooooooooooo............._There's food involved??????_


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Downtime2 (7/14/2008)*Soooooooooooooooooooo............._There's food involved??????_


If they don't cook the fish I'll buy ya a burger for driving out there....... as long as you stay and drink beer with us.


----------



## reelhappy

> *murphyslaw (7/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (7/14/2008)*Soooooooooooooooooooo............._There's food involved??????_
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't cook the fish I'll buy ya a burger for driving out there....... as long as you stay and drink beer with us.
Click to expand...



their will be plenety of food i got snapper and grouper throats from saturdaystrip plus snapper,grouper,scamp,aj,and more mystery fish. it's all good eattting. while it lasts. come hurgry and leave happy! check out my big fish on the offshore post (got fish) my scale only went to 50 pounds i think i broke it!!! fish on!!!


----------



## shock therapy

We might come out if y'all don't mind us new folks joining in. Been wanting to meet some of you guys so it seems like a good opportunity! Let me know if it's alright. Thanks.


----------



## Backlash

I really want to come and meet everybody, but my wife is letting me get a new penn 320gt2 but i have to do it tonight before she changes her mind !!! (she says i have too much as it is) maybe next week, have a good time everybody...:toast

How late are yall going to be there, maybe later after i go shoping?


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *shock therapy (7/14/2008)*We might come out if y'all don't mind us new folks joining in. Been wanting to meet some of you guys so it seems like a good opportunity! Let me know if it's alright. Thanks.


Everyone is welcome. Come on out and meet everyone :toast


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Backlash (7/14/2008)*I really want to come and meet everybody, but my wife is letting me get a new penn 320gt2 but i have to do it tonight before she changes her mind !!! (she says i have too much as it is) maybe next week, have a good time everybody...:toast
> 
> How late are yall going to be there, maybe later after i go shoping?




If I'm reading you right you have the days mixed up. We are meeting the 17th, This thursday night... Now you can get your reel and drink a beer :letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker

I will be there with some Bushes Best "boston recipe" beans.


----------



## Backlash

Yes i did think it was last night, (Mon):doh This works out better, should be able to make it on Thursday...:bpts....:toast


----------



## [email protected]

alright i'll bring the hush puppies !!!!! i am definetely in.


----------



## konz

I bought 5lbs of fries.......it's looking like I should buy 5 more!! I'm looking forward to meeting everybody! We could even discuss another beach shark fishing get together!

See you guys on Thursday


----------



## Ocean Man

I should be able to make it this week. Let me know if anything else is needed.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I'm in Long Beach, CA this week for work. Hopefully I'll be around next week.


----------



## fla_scout

> *Ocean Man (7/15/2008)*I should be able to make it this week. Let me know if anything else is needed.


Just get up with one of the guys bringing the hushpuppies and fries and see if they need you to bring a bag to. That way it's not to much on anyone. Also could use a large bottle of ketchup, paper plates, paper towels and plastic forks. I may have some in the camper so I'll check this afternoon when I get home.

Right now we have:

mulat mayor - Gas, Cooker and frying pan.

fla_scout - Grease and corn meal.

[email protected] - hushpuppies.

surfstryker and skeeter- baked beans.

konz - fries.


----------



## Downtime2

I don't think we are running this weekend, I work 4-10's, so, Thursday is my Friday, chores are caught up, food, beer, and beer...and possibly beer.......Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 82whaler

Can't make it this Thursday But can i just pull thru for a to-go order?:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweeeet! Murphyalaw sent me a PM, I didnt catch this thread.

I'm gona try and swing by tooo!

Good lookinout Murhpys!


----------



## Backlash

Can i bring anything ???


----------



## konz

I'm thinking we may need some more fries as I only picked up a 5lb bag. I don't mind picking up another but if you would like to do it let me know.


----------



## fla_scout

Backlash and anyone else still planning on bringing a little something...see below,

Just get up with one of the guys bringing the hushpuppies and fries and see if they need you to bring a bag to. That way it's not to much on anyone. Also could use a large bottle of ketchup, paper plates, paper towels and plastic forks. I may have some in the camper so I'll check this afternoon when I get home.

Right now we have:

mulat mayor - Gas, Cooker and frying pan.

fla_scout - Grease and corn meal.

[email protected] - hushpuppies.

surfstryker and skeeter- baked beans.

konz - fries.


----------



## Backlash

Yallknowbetter what i need to bring (besides my wife) so just let me know so i can send Vickie to the store


----------



## konz

I'll pick up the second bag of fries.....no worries there.

Tell Vickie to pick up a big ol' bottle of ketchup


----------



## Backlash

Ill bring 2...:toast, see ya there:toast


----------



## SKEETER

> *Backlash (7/15/2008)*Yallknowbetter what i need to bring (besides my wife) so just let me know so i can send Vickie to the store


Just tell Vickie to get all the Bud Lite Lime she can fit in her trunk.oke


----------



## kennethmandel62

I hope to make it. I'll be in town tonight, but need to spend time with my wife. I think I'll tell her, "ya know...you shouldn't have to cook tonight....why dont we go out and get something." Take the kids to my sisters and be on our way. I heard they had to shut down Avalon last time cause all the Bullsh** started blocking the road. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## konz

Just reminding everybody that this is set for the 17th.....this Thursday.


----------



## chuck

Been to long..Sounds good..


----------



## konz

Okay guys I picked up some forks and paper napkins.


----------



## fla_scout

I'll bring some paper plates. I have some left over in the camper from the Coldwater weekend. See everyone tomorrow night! If my count is right there is about 14-15 confirmed and I'm sure there will be more with the wives and girlfriends coming so probably somewhere between 20-25. Should be a good time!


----------



## Downtime2

Looks like me and *Mrs. DT2* will be there barring any interruptions.


----------



## stevierayv67

i will try to drop by but dont know if i will be off in time. my son is sixteen could he come or is the oval a bar that wouldnt let him in?


----------



## reelhappy

we will be outside in the parking lot. just look for the poeple who seem to be lost. kinda milling around but notgoing no where!


----------



## [email protected]

stevieray you can bring your son its not just a bar. its a bar and grill and everyone is welcome. but i have to warn you it gets deep and some language might not be suitable for young ears.folks have brought their families to some get togethers so feel free.


----------



## konz

Looks like it's going to be a good turn out.


----------



## Deeplines

I had to work a double last night and was not able to make the P'cola meeting. Looks like a lot of folks I haven't met are going and I would like to meet. OFF TODAY!!!

I'm going to work on the boat but will make it over. 

What do I need to bring? ( I just re-read the whole post) I'll bring two big bottles of Ketchup.


----------



## Backlash

Already have that covered Deeplines....:doh


----------



## MulatMayor

Looks like a good time will be had. I will bring a towel to polish Wade's head:hotsun Kevin


----------



## Deeplines

> *Backlash (7/17/2008)*Already have that covered Deeplines....:doh


DAMN, I know have 128 ozs of Ketchup. :banghead:banghead

I didnt see where anyone ponied up for the ketchup.:hoppingmad


----------



## Ocean Man

I will be around the forum till 5:00 tonight then heading to the store on the way so let me know if we need anything else and I will pick it up.


----------



## konz

So this is who we have bringing what right now:

mulat mayor - Gas, Cooker and frying pan.

fla_scout - Grease and corn meal.

[email protected] - hushpuppies.

surfstryker and skeeter- baked beans.

konz - fries, fork, napkins, hotsauce

backlash - ketchup 

If anybody feels as though they should bring something.....I only picked up one 5lb bag of fries....I'm planning on picking up another on the way unless somebody else wants to do it. I'll check the thread till about 5 and then I'm heading to the store.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Ray, If you have time grab another bag on your way and I will split the cost with you of every thing you bring. No need in you having to pay for all that when every one will be using it.


----------



## Downtime2

I'll bring a little more fish, (wahoo, dolphin) and some more hushpuppies.


----------



## konz

> *murphyslaw (7/17/2008)*Ray, If you have time grab another bag on your way and I will split the cost with you of every thing you bring. No need in you having to pay for all that when every one will be using it.


You got it brother


----------



## Deeplines

WHAT A CROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead

Everything was going perfect. Took only 20 minutes to put in the toilet and hook up the hoses on the boat. 

Went to pick up a gal of Ketchup to find out that already taken care of. 

Went up to mow niki's mom's yard, tire flat on the riding mower.

Got yard mowed and came to the house to mow my yard. Went to get gas and STARTER has died on the truck. :banghead:banghead 

Jumped on the HOG and went to get gas for MY mower. Got home and SOMEHOW water is in the oil. Got to drain the oil, somehow but have to get the truck fixed 1st. 

What the hell did I do to the good lord between 11AM and 3PM. 

If I get the truck running, god I hope so I can't drive the HOG in the rain which is forcasted for FRIDAY, I will be there. 

DAMN THE LUCK. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## [email protected]

i picked up 6 bags of hushpuppies and 4 bags of corn fritters from joe patti's that should hopefully be enough. see ya'all tonight.


----------



## Downtime2

Leaving in a few minutes...


----------



## mpmorr

Drink a few for me guys. Wish I could be there.:letsdrink


----------



## konz

You got it. My g/f is coming too.....so I can drink quite a few!!!

I'll see you guys there at 630.


----------



## SheYakFishr

For those of you that missed it...... DANGGGGGG... you missed out on a GREAT TIME!!! The fish and everything was out of this world!!!.. even the company was great!! [lol] When I left... Joel was munching on Grouper throats... danggg those were wonderful too!!! It was great seeing everyone again... some it's been a while!!! :letsdrink :clap


----------



## konz

Def. had a great time, thanks goes out to Reelhappy, MulatMayor, and FLScout for doing all the hard work, and anybody else that brought food. A huge thanks to Oval Office for letting all of us hang out at their place!

For those that didn't go.....this was the spread

Grouper, Snapper, Amberjack, Wahoo, Dolphin, grouper and snapper throats.

Hush puppies, fries, baked beans, fried pickles, and cake

Lots and lots of beer!


----------



## SKEETER

The food was great, met some people from my ole neck of the woods and talked about the good ole times. Looking forward to the next one. Thanks to all who made this happen.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Had a great time last night...a real good turnout. Thanks to Mulat for doing an excellent job on everything...also thanks to reelhappy for the fish...and everyone that made all this come together...beans, potato salad, cole slaw, corn fritters, fried pickles, platesand thanks to the Oval Office for being an excellent hostto all of us (beer)!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man what a great time!!! Thanx to all you guys who brought the food, and slaved away doing the cooking!!!!Me and Linda got stuffed!!


And It was great meetin some new people too...Skeeter, Kennethmendel, and downtime!! And good seein the ones I knew!


And as for the conversation...well....lets just say I learned a little more than I wanted to about things that happen in hte south!!


Boy that goats got a pretty mouth!!!


----------



## kennethmandel62

I definitely have to second that....met some real cool people last night...pure entertainment...hey Joel...when are you gonna finish that story...when I left you were at the part where the AJ was a pole away...as a matter of fact I think you were at that part for the last 2 hours I was there.oke

I told my wife that last night makes me regret moving to MS..oh well..only 2 1/2 hrs away...


----------



## reelhappy

> *Clay-Doh (7/18/2008)*Man what a great time!!! Thanx to all you guys who brought the food, and slaved away doing the cooking!!!!Me and Linda got stuffed!!
> 
> 
> And It was great meetin some new people too...Skeeter, Kennethmendel, and downtime!! And good seein the ones I knew!
> 
> 
> And as for the conversation...well....lets just say I learned a little more than I wanted to about things that happen in hte south!!
> 
> 
> Boy that goats got a pretty mouth!!!


that's what happens when to much beer goes down the mouth things you don't want to know come back out!!! but it was a hoot!! see ya fish on! hey clay dose that speargun count as a venting tool?


----------



## fla_scout

I had a great time as always. Thanks to reelhappy and downtime for the fish, mulatmayor for cooking and everyone who showed up with food and or good conversation. Thanks to Al and Deb from the Oval Office for allowing us to have a cookout there. And I think I recognize that goat Wade!


----------



## [email protected]

everything thing was awesome !!!!! thank you ,see ya'all next week


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *kennethmandel62 (7/18/2008)*I definitely have to second that....met some real cool people last night...pure entertainment...hey Joel...when are you gonna finish that story...when I left you were at the part where the AJ was a pole away...as a matter of fact I think you were at that part for the last 2 hours I was there.oke
> 
> I told my wife that last night makes me regret moving to MS..oh well..only 2 1/2 hrs away...


----------

